# using small sheets of rhinestone stencil material



## NEEDLESNEST (Aug 21, 2011)

I have a Jaguar IV GCC cutter and I don't know how to use up the smaller pieces of the stencil material for rhinestone patterns. Right now I am still using the regular stencil material and I want to use it up before I purchase the sticky flock.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Use a cutting mat.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Yup...WalMart sells cutting mat for Cricut machines and they work great...

Kevin


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

If you have a Hobby Lobby in your area, go online an print out a 40% off coupon then go pick one up from them. If not Michael's has them as well they are just cheaper at Hobby Lobby. If you do not have one of those stores near you then Kevin is correct Walmart sells them.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Actually Veedub... You have to read the fine print... LOL That 40% off Hobby Lobby coupon excludes all Cricut products... DARN IT!

One thing I did discover though... The blades for a Cricut machine.. Standard Roland Blade that most cutters take... So if you're ever in a pinch... WalMart, Hobby Lobby, Michaels.. They all carry cricut products and will very likely have a blade for your cutter...

Kevin


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I have a GCC Jaguar IV and have used the Cricut blades. They do not seem to last as long. I switched to the Clean Cut (or something like that). I do use the Cricut mat for small pieces.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

katruax said:


> Actually Veedub... You have to read the fine print... LOL That 40% off Hobby Lobby coupon excludes all Cricut products... DARN IT!
> 
> One thing I did discover though... The blades for a Cricut machine.. Standard Roland Blade that most cutters take... So if you're ever in a pinch... WalMart, Hobby Lobby, Michaels.. They all carry cricut products and will very likely have a blade for your cutter...
> 
> Kevin


You are so right. I went back and looked at my receipt because I just purchased a 12x24" mat from Hobby Lobby but it turns out it was on sale so the 40% was given on the next highest item.


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

I was just wondering this very thing myself ! !

Thanks for asking and thanks for the replies


----------



## NEEDLESNEST (Aug 21, 2011)

I want to thank everyone for their replies but I guess I should have been more specific with my question - I need to know how to use the smaller pieces of rhinestone stencil material to make templates with my GCC cutter. I'm not sure what the settings should be on the cutter so that it knows I want to use a smaller piece of material to cut a rhinestone pattern.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Settings as far as downforce, overcut, offset would be the same as before. Just move the pinch rollers. If the piece is too small to keep the sensor covered, then you will need a mat to put the piece on. I don't normally change the material size on the cut screen. I just move the pinch rollers. If I use the mat, I make sure the two outside rollers are beyond each side of the material. I move the head to the corner by taking the cutter off line and moving it so the blade is on the right front corner, press the enter button, and then put the cutter back on line.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

With Jaguar IV after you put the small piece on a mat, take the unit off line a d move your point of orgin to where you want


----------



## NEEDLESNEST (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks so much. I am going to try that and hopefully it will work out. The material is expensive and it is a shame to see it go to waste. I want to be able to use every bit of it that I can use.


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

JoAnn's Fabric Stores also carry Cricut mats and did accept their 40% off coupon when I purchased mine.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Boomerbabe said:


> JoAnn's Fabric Stores also carry Cricut mats and did accept their 40% off coupon when I purchased mine.


I think Jo Ann will let you use the coupon on accessories such as mats but not on cartridges or the machine. Worth a try anyway.


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

WHAT??!?!?!!!??????

You can take a small piece of stone stencil material that is left and put it on some sort of a cutting mat (don't know what that is, but I sure can find one) and then use it? I've been throwing away pieces of stone stencil material for two years now. 

A couple of questions, please? I would love to quit throwing away so much material!!

You just lay it on there? What keeps it in place? 

And.......how do you all learn this stuff? I feel like I'm in the dark so much of the time. lol


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Go anywhere that sells the Cricut and accessories. They have mats in a couple of sizes. They are packed in packages of 2. They have a sticky surface. You put the piece on the mat. I usually lay the leading edge about an inch in from the start of the sticky but can be placed at the edge of it. I use it for vinyl also. Only issue I have found is that sometimes the paper backing does not come off cleanly and you have to scrape it off. The mats come with a piece of mylar that you use to protect the sticky surface when not in use.


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

The Cricut mats are sticky. You can just place the stencil material right on it (remove the paperbacking 1st) Because it is sticky it contributes to easier weeding, usually. There may be a you tube video on making your own sticky mat.


----------

